# Some pics with a homemade light box



## dry3210 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm trying to improve my knowledge of lighting and get some better macro shots so I made a light box and took some pictures.  Looking for some C&C to improve on things.  These are completely unaltered except for sized down to post.  I've included some self C&C also that i noticed while posting!

1. Chess. I'd say this probably needs to be a little lighter 






2. Watch. White balance issue and possibly bring the light forward to light up the inside of the watch some more...





3. Buckle. Besides moving back some to not cut off the hooks on it I think its pretty good


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 18, 2009)

these pictures are all about the white point and white balance.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 18, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> these pictures are all about the white point and white balance.


 
So to fix this while shooting I just need to set the custom white balance correct? How is the focus and dof on these?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 21, 2009)

it's much easier to fix the white balance after.  plus setting the white balance doesn't fix the white point anyway, so you'd still have to PP them.  focus and DOF look ok to me.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok heres a second go at it.  Once again these are unaltered except for sizing and cropping.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 21, 2009)

For product photography, it is a good idea to have enough depth of field so that everything is in focus.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 21, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> For product photography, it is a good idea to have enough depth of field so that everything is in focus.



Wasn't really going for "product photography".  More just playing with the macro and what not.


----------

